# Delta to provide pilots with Microsoft tablets



## CHamilton (Sep 30, 2013)

What do the pilots on AU think about this?

Delta Pilots fought against deal to replace iPad flight bags with Microsoft Surface



> Microsoft's marketing coup in selling Delta Airlines its Surface 2 tablet for use as an Electronic Flight Bag in place of Apple's iPad created friction with the company's pilots, who "fought hard" against the deal.
> 
> "We fought hard for iPad," a pilot working for the airline told AppleInsider. He described the Delta deal as being about money, travel contracts, and Delta's Information Technology staff historically being "in bed" with Microsoft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 30, 2013)

Seems completely nonsensical to me (my biased preference for iDevices aside).

Why go with a device that hasn't been accepted by the FAA and has at least a 2 year wait, when you can go with the device the pilots prefer today and start saving money immediately.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 30, 2013)

Be interesting to hear saxman's thoughts on this since he's an Airline Pilot!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 1, 2013)

I am not a fan of the Surface, but there is more info at http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/09/30/delta-picks-microsoft-for-pilot-tablets/2899185/


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 1, 2013)

Why Delta ordered 11,000 tablets from Microsoft, not Apple



> Pilots may love their iPads, but Delta, like most airlines, is a Microsoft Windows shop.
> FORTUNE -- Many in the tech press reacted with incredulity to the news that Delta Airlines chose Microsoft (MSFT), not Apple (AAPL), to supply its pilots with cockpit tablets -- 11,000 in all.
> 
> After all, it's been two years since the iPad was approved for use by American Airlines as a so-called Electronic Flight Bag -- replacing 40 pounds of paper maps and charts.
> ...


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 2, 2013)

> But there are also a lot of pilots who grew up on Windows...


Given the ages of pilots at the major airlines, seems like most of them would have "grown up" on slide rules.


----------

